

Small Polish company leads the world in crystalline gallium nitride quality - joe_bleau
http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/materials/the-worlds-best-gallium-nitride/0

======
joe_bleau
I was impressed to see that none other than Shuji Nakamura of Nichia
championed them. When you get Mr. Nakamura
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shuji_Nakamura>) excited about something, you
know you're on to something.

~~~
slug
One important thing that I didn't see mentioned was if the crystals that they
grow can be in any desired plane. Recent papers on the subject, including the
ones from Nakamura's UCSB group, only seem to depend on different substrates
to obtain the desired characteristics and not this method.

------
oinopion
I'm happy to see Polish researchers doing something people will buy. Major
problem for Polish science is lack of commercial opportunities.

